# Doggie Protective Services



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all,

I just wanted to let you all know about my experiences today with Doggie Protective Services, a non-profit rescue based out of S. Cal. While they are not a maltese specific rescue group, they do currently have several maltese mix breed dogs looking for homes.

About 10 days ago, I took in a stray dog who was found running in traffic by a co-worker. He had been loose and out a few weeks prior to this. He is most likely part aussie and part border collie, and probably not even a year old. Very sweet dog, VERY high energy. 

My husband was not thrilled about the idea of fostering a stray dog, and there was really no way we could keep him long term. Our small backyard is maltese size, not herding dog size! 

After talking to the local animal control and humane society, posting found dog reports with the local agencies, posting on craigslist, petfinder, etc we were unable to locate his owners. I contacted several local no-kill non-profit shelters and other multi-breed rescue organizations. Most of them did not even reply to me, and those that did were less than nice. DPS was the only group that was even remotely helpful. 

They asked me to bring him by their adoption event in my area today, and said that after seeing him, they would see if there was anything they could do to help him find a permanent home. It was a long wait from then until today, and I am happy to say that they agreed to take him, and he will be on his way to finding a home soon!!

I just wanted to share this, because I am amazed by the work that all rescue people do, and I was very touched that they agreed to take this dog and find him a home. If they hadn't taken him, I don't know what we would have done, as the dog discovered this morning how to escape our yard (some loose fence boards, that we have already repaired).... AND he was also in the process of digging himself another escape route.

If you live in California (or even some parts of AZ or Nevada) and are looking to adopt a maltese in need of a home, please consider the dogs at DPS or consider a donation.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Brie - I remember you posted about that dog suddenly becoming your responsibility. I'm so glad that you found a rescue group that would take him and work on getting him a new home. :chili::chili: Boy everyone is so jam packed -- it's really a horrible epidemic of dogs being displaced. Glad it worked out and thank you for taking care of him. Did you tell them his name is Houdini?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh that is so great that rescue took him! I bet you (and Indy) are happy to have your backyard back! Well, when it's not raining and hailing, of course


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

BTW, those videos of Dexter and Indy are PRICELESS! it's so cute to see how much they enjoy each other!!!


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes, we were very happy to find someone who could take him. The woman who is actually going to foster him, at least at first, said her daughter will be thrilled. Apparently she's a converted Chihuahua lover, and is now in love with herding breeds like cattle dogs.... he'll be so happy and well taken care of, that I almost cried when we left him. 

I was absolutely amazed at the number of dogs these people had with them... AND they were in San Jose doing an adoption event when most of them live in S. Cal...

It's so sad that there are so many dogs out there that need loving homes.  I really wish I had room to have more fluffs here so I could rescue a bunch!


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

Stacy -- I'll have to get more videos soon. With the other dog here, and the crazy weather, I haven't even though about it, but they were being really cute on the bed this morning. It's always the same thing, Dexter brings up the toys, and then Indy steals them.


----------

